# wi fi modem for bsnl bbnd



## andy_65_in (May 9, 2014)

which one is the best. i am using old siemens sl2-141 almost 6 years old-coonectivity issues here hence when repeatedly fingered BSNL their tech chap tells me time to change this modem,so please suggest.  iam using bsnl bbnd home plan 900 unlimited.also whats the average life of a modem. i am looking for a good range.budget Rs 2000 max. i intend to use it only on bsnl bbnd and wud in future use it with smart phone

- - - Updated - - -

what about bsnl modems -which are the best and if so which one shud i buy- imean ill buy if they are better than other modems


----------



## baiju (May 9, 2014)

I am using TP-Link modem (*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-td-8817-a...link&ref=1ed275e7-3260-4ecc-a29b-88b31b375332) and router *www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr740n...link&ref=1ed275e7-3260-4ecc-a29b-88b31b375332 with my bsnl connection. There are modem+router combo also like *www.flipkart.com/tp-link-td-w8961n...link&ref=1ed275e7-3260-4ecc-a29b-88b31b375332


----------



## iedigcom (May 9, 2014)

Netgear is Best.......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2014)

+1 to TP link W8968


----------



## andy_65_in (May 10, 2014)

its all confusing-what should i buy - a router or a modem or a combo.please suggest some rliable models.the bsnl clown who came to check my connection etc sometimes tells me my modem is not working properly,sometimes he says my lappy OS( original win 8) doesnt support the bbnd-really funny.whats the way to check whether modem is ok or not-of course right now im using the same modem as i write all this


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> its all confusing-what should i buy - a router or a modem or a combo.please suggest some rliable models



first of all, wrong section.

if you already have a modem with you, then buy a router. else buy a modem + router.
+1 for tp link w8968.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 10, 2014)

is this TL link window 8 compatible

- - - Updated - - -

*DSL Status


StatusSHOWTIME ModeADSL2+ Type   DownstreamUpstreamRate (Kbps)2008 508 SNR Margin (dB)5.0 9.1 Attenuation (dB)55.5 36.4 Attainable Rate (Kbps):2340 632 Output Power (dBm)12.9 0.0 Super Frames67989 64883 Super Frame Errors32420 0 
*this is the state of the bsnl connectivity with me , i am using a Rs 900 unlimited plan- i think the poor snr ratio doesnt convince these bsnl chaps who insist the modem/OS is wonky-what do you say


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 10, 2014)

poor snr ratio may be due to modem also. get TPLink w8968 Version 2 (snapdeal sells them while flipkart sells version1). it is adsl2+ Modem + router and can be configured using any browser so no incompatibility issues.


----------



## seamon (May 10, 2014)

I just ordered TPLink w8968 from Snapdeal. I hope it's v2 because some users reported that some sellers on snapdeal sell v1. Also, v1 and v2 shouldn't matter if laptops are kept very close to the modem right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> I just ordered TPLink w8968 from Snapdeal. I hope it's v2 because some users reported that some sellers on snapdeal sell v1. Also, v1 and v2 shouldn't matter if laptops are kept very close to the modem right?



version 1 Antenna Capacity is 3dB x 2 but Version2 Antenna Capacity is 5dB x 2 . if you are keeping this very close, then antenna gain does not matter much. you also have Guest Network Access provides secure Wi-Fi access for guests sharing your home or office network in ver 2.0.


----------

